# AirPlay sur Atv (RJ45) et iPad (wifi)



## catchouse (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite retransmettre via airplay l'écran de mon iPad sur une télé.
La solution idéale me paraît donc l'appleTv mais j'ai des questions au niveau du réseau.
Mon réseau wifi est de type 802.1x donc non compatible avec l'appleTv j'en suis conscient. Cependant, si je connecte mon appleTV en RJ45 et mon iPad en Wifi, vais-je pouvoir utiliser la fonction airPlay ?
Sinon, auriez-vous une autre solution à me proposer tout en sachant que j'ai une contrainte forte en protection nécessitant le 802.1x ??

Merci de votre compréhension et de votre réponse,


----------



## esales (22 Mai 2012)

Si tu arrives à connecter en wifi ton iPad, alors, je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait l'AppleTV de se connecter au réseau.Dans tous les cas, si l'AppleTV est relié en ethernet au réseau, cela ne pose pas de problème (en tout cas avec une AirPort, mais je pense que c'est pareil avec les autres routeurs).


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (23 Mai 2012)

esales a dit:


> Si tu arrives à connecter en wifi ton iPad, alors, je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait l'AppleTV de se connecter au réseau.Dans tous les cas, si l'AppleTV est relié en ethernet au réseau, cela ne pose pas de problème (en tout cas avec une AirPort, mais je pense que c'est pareil avec les autres routeurs).



Je confirme, ça fonctionne de cette façon chez moi.


----------



## Lauange (25 Mai 2012)

Oui, cela fonctionne. Peut importe le mode de connexion du moment que l'ATV est connecté au même réseau que n'importe quel device.


----------

